
Light Touch Projector - jamesjyu
http://thesupergoodlife.com/2011/09/08/light-touch-projector/
======
samarudge
I know they're only computer generated graphics, but maybe it's a bit miss-
leading as to how it will actually look. Particularly like this

[http://thesupergoodlife.com/2011/09/08/light-touch-
projector...](http://thesupergoodlife.com/2011/09/08/light-touch-
projector/lt2_480x276/)

Assuming the projector is mounted in the shelf, there would be quite a large
shadow under where she is touching the wall. I guess the implications of this
on such a small screen would be you'd have to pretty much figure out what you
were going to press before you put your hand in front of the beam.

We have Promethean IWB's and short throw projectors at school, trying to use
them with your finger for precise menu operations is a nightmare. I think
there used to be a keyboard that did something similar but it had terrible
reviews

~~~
joezydeco
Like this one? It looks pretty lousy.

<http://www.virtual-laser-devices.com/>

~~~
samarudge
Yeah like that, I really wanted one till I read the reviews. If they could do
it properly (I.E. make it bright and accurate) it has the potential to be
really cool but maybe keep it on the drawing board for a few more years.

------
raphman
It's a laser projector combined with a camera. Nice but nothing revolutionary.
You can build something like this yourself using e.g. a Microvision ShowWX+
($300), a webcam and some mirrors. No need to wait for a device that _might_
be commercially available _sometime_ in the future at an unknown price point.

~~~
cultureulterior
It actually is quite interesting, since it is a 2d holographic laser
projector.

~~~
raphman
I agree that the technology behind it [1] is quite interesting. However, the
linked article talks about a specific application which I find not that novel.

[1] [http://lightblueoptics.com/technology/holographic-laser-
proj...](http://lightblueoptics.com/technology/holographic-laser-projection/)

------
corin_
Also check out their Light Speed, a pretty cool product for cars:
<http://lightblueoptics.com/products/light-speed/>

------
chopsueyar
That looks ike a pretty good idea for bars or restaurants, nothing really to
spill food or drink on.

Could be some cool wireless thin-clients.

Looks like this was showcased at CES 2010.

